# I didn't see this one coming



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Picked up today at a business called the "ADHD Clinic", was expecting the worst ride of the month.

I pulled into the parking lot and waited. 4 mins later I called the pax. She says she is standing out front. I said I am in the parking lot, side of the building (10 yards away). She says she doesn't know where that is, can I come to the main street?

The street is a busy street, 2 lanes each way, nowhere to pull over except a bicycle lane. If I go out I have to turn left, then pull a U turn or turn around somewhere on this busy street. Then park on the edge of traffic whizzing by at 40mph. So I reiterated that I am just on the parking lot on the side of the building.

Once again she says she has no idea where that is, could I come to the front of the building. Grrrrr.. in my head I'm thinking -1 star for making me wait, -1 star for zero effort to look for the parking lot just over her shoulder.... but I want the ride.

She gets in the car and I put on my smile and ask How is your day? She replies in a very serious tone "It's pretty GD shitty so far, but THANKS for asking." Hmmmm.

A minute later I ask Do you take a lot of Uber and Lyft? In a surly tone she answers "Not if I can help it, they're too expensive."

Very quiet ride the rest of the way.

When I dropped her off I said I hope your day gets better. She replied "Yeah me too. I hope you have a profitable rest of your day."

Glad to be alone in the car again, I'm thinking that if I wanted that kind of attitude I could just go home and start an argument with the wife. I sincerely hope her day improves, but still I rated low enuf that I will never see her again.

Five minutes later I checked my ride summary and she left me a $5 tip.

????????


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

People retain the last thing they hear/see. Your farewell of, "I hope your day gets better," left your pax on a positive note even if so slightly. But enough to warrant a crack of an internal smile within, resulting in a tip.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Picked up today at a business called the "ADHD Clinic", was expecting the worst ride of the month.
> 
> I pulled into the parking lot and waited. 4 mins later I called the pax. She says she is standing out front. I said I am in the parking lot, side of the building (10 yards away). She says she doesn't know where that is, can I come to the main street?
> 
> ...


That's ADHD for you. It's very frustrating dealing with people who have that diagnosis.


----------

